# central parks leisure pool, plymouth, june 2012



## madman607 (Jun 20, 2012)

This building has been in plymouth since the 1960s (roughly). it has now been half demolished as the new life centre has been built. the complex had a ''33.3 metre swimming pool, a learners pool and a four metres deep diving pool with six diving boards'' acording to thisisplymouth.co.uk. its demolition is planned to be completed in two weeks from the 20/6/2012 acording to the council. sorry that the photos arnt that good, i didnt have a tripod with me, so sorry.






























































thanks for reading


----------



## Dark Descent (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, another to my list, i will be there soon... brilliant photos by the way, i used to swim there myself


----------



## crazyjon (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow been wanting to do this since the day it shut but just didnt have the time. Apparently the best day to catch this was 19TH of March the day after it closed as it was in tip top condition showing that they had lamely shut the doors and walked away from it not even securing the place properly. I See the demolisher's are in now wont be long now before its gone for ever Good report thanks for posting.


----------



## madman607 (Jun 20, 2012)

thank you


----------



## muppet (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like good nose might have to take a trip acoss the border . thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 21, 2012)

As its been said it wont long before the wreckers move in!great photos.


----------



## Dark Descent (Jul 7, 2012)

its half gone now, tried getting in a few times but there is always a security guard there now


----------



## Alex999 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice place and good sharing. I want to go there and visit this place. I think this was a great attraction for tourist and visitors but now it's been lost its beauty.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

some good tidy shots without a tripod, well done mate!


----------

